

Go at OSCON - campoy
http://blog.golang.org/osconreport

======
bbulkow
I saw huge Go uptake at OSCON. I met one guy doing log processing easily at 1M
records per minute on a single amazon instance, and knew it would scale.

~~~
pjmlp
I bet it is doable in any other language with proper native code compilers.

